# Looking for a story



## Macalroy38 (Nov 5, 2020)

Hey Guys I realize this subreddit is usually for pics but I was hoping to find some help. 

There was a story that I found on FA years ago that I loved. Sadly I lost it when my hard drive failed. I went to DL it again but it seems to be either privatized or deleted. 

The story as I remember it was a young man was about to be declared the leader of the town. The previous leader before the ceremony takes control of his mind with an emerald scepter. And forces him to submit to a furry lion king. Later they have sex and the young man is transformed into a furry lion himself. 

If anyone knows the story I’m talking of please let me know. I am dying to read it again.


----------

